# Honda 1.6 sohc



## mitcher (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey can anyone tell me if a 1998 honda civic 1.6 sohc engine can be replaced by a 1993 honda civic 1.6 sohc engine?If not what about just the cyl head?


----------



## bongo667 (Jan 2, 2008)

OBD II to non OBD vehicle. Not a good idea. The 98 has to many sensors to put a 93 head on it. Believe it or not but aftermarket and performance parts are cheaper and sometimes last longer due to them being built to take abuse.


----------



## mitcher (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info that makes sence.When my engine warms up it idles weird.It spits and sputters.This started recently,when the idle drops down it doesn't drop down all the way.it stays at 1200 rpm for a while.Any ideas??


----------



## bongo667 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just about any car will idle high until it warms up. As far as the spitting and sputtering, I would check/replace spark plugs and spark plug wires first. The idle being so high after warm up could be a number of things. The throttle body could be hung up or the idle control could be stuck. There are so many things that it could be. Has your check engine light come on lately?


----------



## mitcher (Feb 5, 2008)

No engine light,the plugs were new (last month),wires too.


----------



## bongo667 (Jan 2, 2008)

Has the light ever come on then went off? When an OBD vehicle ( any vehicle 96+) has a check engine light come one even if the light goes off the OBD system locks the error code. If you are near an Autozone, Advance Auto, PEP Boys or any chain automotive store, just stop by and get them to check your car's error codes. They will check it for free. I am curious to see if the OBD system has an error code and you don't know about it. I was thinking about the spitting and sputtering last night. Get some one to check your PCV valve also. These valves are common culprits of bad idle and other strange things. But on the other hand with your car being a 1998 model, if something major was wrong, the OBD system will have a code even if the Check engine light is not on currently. I hope this helps


----------

